#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Solid Converter PDF v5.0.627 Portable - Convert PDF to Word, Excel

## gautruc07129

[img]http://img439.images****.us/img439/135/solid8ya4qu.jpg[/img]
Solid Converter PDF v5.0.627 Portable|21.5MB

Convert PDF to Word, Excel - Easily Editable Documents!

Solid Converter PDF is one of several excellent PDF conversion and creation products from Solid Documents. Review the comparison table below to see which one best fits your needs, then click the Buy Now! button to purchase the appropriate product.

System Requirements

* Windows Vista (32 bit), 2003 or XP
* Microsoft Office (any version) required to create PDF files from .doc, .xls, .ppt, ...
* Single product license for single system. Site licenses are available.
* Microsoft Office 2007 or 2003 required for Scan to Word.
* Minimum - CPU: Intel Pentium 4 (2GHz) or AMD AthlonTM XP 2800 (2.2GHz); RAM: 512MB


* Recommended - CPU: Intel 2 Duo E6300 (1.86GHz) or AMD AthlonTM 64 X2 3800 (2GHz); RAM: 1GB (2GB if running Windows Vista)


DOWNLOAD HERE



```
http://*******.com/dl/43780777/dccd8c4/Solid.html
```


See More: Solid Converter PDF v5.0.627 Portable - Convert PDF to Word, Excel

----------


## mostafa_monir

Many thanks

----------


## Hassan_engr39

How i can download it.......
please Help me

----------


## Hassan_engr39

How i can download it.......
please Help me

----------


## salman20

thanx buddy

----------


## Quality Steel

How can i download it?
Thread is broken

----------


## selmagis

Links are on: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

One's alive.

----------


## Quality Steel

Thanks alot selmagis  :Embarrassment:

----------

